# Ship Bottom NJ Info Sought



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Beginning this Saturday, family is staying for a week in Ship Bottom Township on LBI? 

1. What's the surf fishing like this time of year, for what and how and do I need a saltwater license?

2. On the map - the bay behind LBI looks sweet - anything worth targeting there this time of year from shore, pier or boat? Especially thinking of light tackle applications.

3. Is it worth bringing the boat? Any idea about places to slip for a week there?

4. I see a lot of charters in that area go off shore for Tuna this time of year - how far a trip is it and can you do it in half a day?

5. Any other advice, thoughts, wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Ship Bottom*

I heard they are getting some Blues now. Try http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com for more info.


----------



## luyber (Feb 10, 2008)

Mullet are starting to run on LBI. My dad was fishing yesterday morning and caught several small blues 1-3lbs on plugs. Striper fishing will also be heating up soon. Currently in the middle of a good NE blow. Should be good once it lays down a bit this weekend. 

As for bringing the boat. You can launch right a barnegat light. They are catching blowfish, weakfish, and blues in the bay and inlet. Unfornuately the fluke season is closed. Plenty of blues and albacore right off the beaches and out on the barnegat ridge.

No saltwater license needed. I believe the ramp fees might even be waived after labor day; don't quote me on that.

The are also doing really well on the middle range bluefin tuna grounds; about 30-50 miles offshore. The canyons are about 80-90 miles.

I think you will have a good time no matter what you decide.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

wow - this is very helpful - thanks guys


----------

